# Wax melter comparison wht VS blk



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

*ask why?*

ok then ...why does the dark one seem to work slower?


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Does the duct tape have anything to do with it? 

In order to be a fair comparison, I think you should crack and tape the glass on the white one too.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I painted mine black since black is supposed to absorb heat...but what do I know...It works fine for me...

Oh, I also put a two inch sheet of that blue styrofoam under the melting pan...to help retain heat in the box and it also raises the pan higher then my home made stainless seperator and wax and honey pans, so the wax drips properly into the seperator.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*The wax pans are different*

The black box has wood sides on the wax pan, maybe that does not heat up as much as the all metal wax pan in the white one. Oh, and the duct tape shadow doesn't help either.


----------

